# Got to play with the 4G Galaxy Nexus today.



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Anybody in New York City can go to the Samsung store in Time Warner Center at Columbus circle can give it an in store test drive, though you may have to wait on line.

I had about five minutes with the phone as there were other people waiting. I liked it better than the razor and rezound which I toyed with at the Verizon store for approximately the same amount of time. My only concern is volume. I think my Droid X its louder.

The store was loud, but I live and work in NYC. If the phone isn't loud enough to compete against regular NYC street noise, it might be deal breaker. I'm hoping that it's not the case. Other than that, it feels better in the hand than the other two, nicer screen, and ice cream sandwich features are definitely cool.

Basically my first impression agrees with what I have read from the professional reviewers. Providing that volumes level are at least equal or better than your current phone, you won't be disappointed. Other than the ghost volume issues of the GSM model, I read only one review mentioning the actual volume level not being that loud. It may not be a real problem since there hasn't been a lot of talk about the phone not being loud.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

there is always a bluetooth ear piece. but i think those make people look like something out of star trek


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> there is always a bluetooth ear piece. but i think those make people look like something out of star trek


Really? I'm going to go buy one right now!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> there is always a bluetooth ear piece. but i think those make people look like something out of star trek


True. I almost always use my bluetooth. I've used smartphones for the past seven years and I love tech advances. However, the primary purpose is for it to be a phone first and everything else comes after that. I've got to be able to hear and be heard clearly. If not, it's a 5 inch tablet with phone like capabilities.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Justifi said:


> True. I almost always use my bluetooth. I've used smartphones for the past seven years and I love tech advances. However, the primary purpose is for it to be a phone first and everything else comes after that. I've got to be able to hear and be heard clearly. If not, it's a 5 inch tablet with phone like capabilities.


I disagree. For you it might be a phone first but for me, I hardly ever use my phone as a phone.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I disagree. For you it might be a phone first but for me, I hardly ever use my phone as a phone.


i agree. one of my dxs is only used for a modem


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait!!!! Wish I lived there!! But alas, I'm in Mississippi...

Forum Troll....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I can't wait!!!! Wish I lived there!! But alas, I'm in Mississippi...
> 
> Forum Troll....


think i will wait it out here in texas. i here them northurn folk is crazy.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Volume is a huge deal for me as well. Won't be a deal breaker for me as I want pure Google. Driving trucks can get pretty loud. I'll test it out for a week or so once I get it. 

Forum Troll....


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> think i will wait it out here in texas. i here them northurn folk is crazy.


+65

Forum Troll....


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

That's why I always turn on vibrate and ring. Then you well never miss it because you'll hear the ringer in a quiet place and feel it in a loud place

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I disagree. For you it might be a phone first but for me, I hardly ever use my phone as a phone.


Same here, my "phone" gets way more data action than voice, I am more concerned with reliable data connectivity. As long as I can make and receive calls when I need to, its all good for me.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think there can be many phones which have a worse volume issue then the X. So as longs as it's louder than that, I'm all good. Plus making my own ringtones/notification sounds, I can amplify them before putting them on the phone and that helps too.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> That's why I always turn on vibrate and ring. Then you well never miss it because you'll hear the ringer in a quiet place and feel it in a loud place
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Except the OP is referring to in-call volume, not ringer volume.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL oh damn, missed that part -__-


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

landshark said:


> Except the OP is referring to in-call volume, not ringer volume.


Yeah so did I! Oops!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I don't think there can be many phones which have a worse volume issue then the X. So as longs as it's louder than that, I'm all good. Plus making my own ringtones/notification sounds, I can amplify them before putting them on the phone and that helps too.


OMG. I can't believe that your airing out Droid X dirty laundry. I upgraded to the Droid X from blackberry storm 2. It was a good "phone", but boring. I have enjoyed my Droid but the volume and speaker were better on my storm. The Droid X screen was hard to read on a sunny day and the photos grainy.

I enjoyed the Android OS, the wild new world of roms, and the Android market on my Droid more than the hardware. Blackberry hardware was better. The OS was secure, but I wasn't doing anything that interesting for me to be concerned.

I know the Ice Cream Sandwich will be awesome and developer support should be insane. The screen is phenomenal in the Samsung store and it should be significantly better than my Droid x in the sun. As long as all the rest of the hardware is as good or better than the X, I will be thrilled.

My blackberry storm has become my alarm clock!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

landshark said:


> Except the OP is referring to in-call volume, not ringer volume.


Actually, I meant both and media.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Actually, I meant both and media.


That's what beats by Dre headphones are for man! Lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's what beats by Dre headphones are for man! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Now, I would have expected that response from ImRickJamesBit_h LOL


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Justifi said:


> OMG. I can't believe that your airing out Droid X dirty laundry. I upgraded to the Droid X from blackberry storm 2. It was a good "phone", but boring. I have enjoyed my Droid but the volume and speaker were better on my storm. The Droid X screen was hard to read on a sunny day and the photos grainy.
> 
> I enjoyed the Android OS, the wild new world of roms, and the Android market on my Droid more than the hardware. Blackberry hardware was better. The OS was secure, but I wasn't doing anything that interesting for me to be concerned.
> 
> ...


if ypu mean the store that had them on display consider yourself very lucky. just read that it was pulled from display and no one seems to know why


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> if ypu mean the store that had them on display consider yourself very lucky. just read that it was pulled from display and no one seems to know why


That's the store alright. The rep at the store said he'd never seen anything like it, in terms of interest.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope vzw doesn't f*#& the fri rls date up


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

foo said:


> Hope vzw doesn't f*#& the fri rls date up


We're gettin Fries with the GNex!?!?! Awesome!!!!! Fone and Fries!!!!! +1

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> We're gettin Fries with the GNex!?!?! Awesome!!!!! Fone and Fries!!!!! +1
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


Take your butt immediately to a local open mike at a comedy club and hone your skill. You just might have something. You might be able to get paid for your antics one day!


----------



## 870hans (Aug 7, 2011)

My local Verizon store got the galaxy nexus shipment in today. The rep brought one out for me to play with, he said they're going to start selling them Fri. The 9th. Woohoo


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

870hans said:


> My local Verizon store got the galaxy nexus shipment in today. The rep brought one out for me to play with, he said they're going to start selling them Fri. The 9th. Woohoo


Cool man!! I'm excited. Ready to get rid of this T-bolt...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Take your butt immediately to a local open mike at a comedy club and hone your skill. You just might have something. You might be able to get paid for your antics one day!


Hey!!!! Now you're on to something!! In Mississippi now... closest open mic club at least 3 hours away.... Hmmm...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> We're gettin Fries with the GNex!?!?! Awesome!!!!! Fone and Fries!!!!! +1
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


rickjames youre a retard. roflmao but in the best way.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

870hans said:


> My local Verizon store got the galaxy nexus shipment in today. The rep brought one out for me to play with, he said they're going to start selling them Fri. The 9th. Woohoo


 really? he could get into some bad poo for that


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> rickjames youre a retard. roflmao but in the best way.


+0.5


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Take your butt immediately to a local open mike at a comedy club and hone your skill. You just might have something. You might be able to get paid for your antics one day!


i think the mods shpuld hire you and turn you loose on the unsuspecting ones that ask the really really stupid questions.hell, ours could be the only forum with a full time heckler


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> We're gettin Fries with the GNex!?!?! Awesome!!!!! Fone and Fries!!!!! +1
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


can i change mine to tatter tots?


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Justifi said:


> My blackberry storm has become my alarm clock!


My torch is an alarm clock. Desktop charger and everything.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey!!!! Now you're on to something!! In Mississippi now... closest open mic club at least 3 hours away.... Hmmm...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


You wouldn't be the first or the last to get the hell out of Mississippi.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Justifi said:


> You wouldn't be the first or the last to get the hell out of Mississippi.


Agreed! But I'm used to it. Sometimes its overwhelming... The constant threats are what get to me the most... Gettin called skinny, in shape, fit.... I'm sick of it!!! I eat right! Diet and exercise is the key!! See what I did there? :-D

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Agreed! But I'm used to it. Sometimes its overwhelming... The constant threats are what get to me the most... Gettin called skinny, in shape, fit.... I'm sick of it!!! I eat right! Diet and exercise is the key!! See what I did there? :-D
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


yeah i saw it . you sounded like richard simmons


----------

